# discoloration on topside of feta?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

why would my feta wheel start getting some yellow tinges to the top side? 

Isn't the brine supposed to 'keep' the feta good for months? Yes, it is the top side which is not below the brine line - but it cannot be below brine if the brine is salty according to the recipe. Brine makes the cheese float.

I had hoped to make several batches and preserve/age it for months ahead. Is this feasable?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it will float. You can put a weight of some kind over the cheese, to hold it in there. Maybe a small, heavy dish or some-such. I keep my feta in a VERY widemouth jar and have a little custard cup that fits into it. Is your cheese dried out on the top or wet and slimy? Dont give up yet!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

When I make feta ( I use the Fiasco Farm recipe ) I always cut the cheese salt and let it dry a bit. Picture 2 1/2 " by 1/2 " pieces...then when i put it in brine it goes in the fridge in mason jars filled with that brine. I just used up the very last of my batch made last spring. It keeps in the fridge very well in brine. Just curious as to why you'd keep in in wheel form.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Just curious as to why you'd keep in in wheel form.


Because it's pretty?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I make my Feta in pretty wheels too 

You might need to check the pH of your brine and add more salt or whey. Also checking often and rotating the cheeses under the brine might help. I store my Feta in brine at 60F and have not had any problems with discoloration.

Christy


----------

